# "Deutsche" Server in Final Fantasy XIV?



## JanJake (21. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal überlegt nach dem ich auch damals die Beta gespielt habe, ich lade mir erneut die Trail zu FF14 herunter und gucke mal ob ich mich da zurecht finde und das Spiel nicht auch Spiele. 

Jetzt frage ich mich aber welche Server eher "Deutsch" sind? Es ist ja so, dass dort die Server eher international verteilt sind und es nicht speziell für die einzelnen Länder gibt, wie zum Beispiel bei WoW der Fall ist. 

Wäre schön wenn da wer ein paar Infos hätte. 

Danke.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (21. Dezember 2015)

Shiva und Odin sollen sehr viele deutsche Spieler haben.


----------



## Saguya (21. Dezember 2015)

Stiefelriemen85 schrieb:


> Shiva und Odin sollen sehr viele deutsche Spieler haben.



Jap, Spiele selbst auf Odin.


----------



## Vinuskar (2. Januar 2016)

Ich kann auch bestätigen dass es auf Odin viele Deutsche gibt.  Shiva soll aber der von Fans verkündigte Deutsche Server sein. Für was immer du dich am Ende entscheidest solltest du nicht falsch liegen.


----------



## Kenschin12 (8. November 2016)

Da ich leider aktuell Probleme habe im Offiziellen Forum was zu posten versuche ich hier mein Glück. 

Habe heute mir nach langer Zeit die Erweiterung und ein neues Abo für die PS4 gekauft und wollte neu durchstarten bis ich sah das ja die Server die die meisten deutschsprachigen Leute Spielen alle zu sind. Nun sind nur noch die Server 
Cererbrus
Lich 
Moogle

kennt sich wer aus wo man noch die meisten deutschen dort antreffen könnte?


----------



## Shiny49 (11. November 2016)

Moogle ist voller Franzosen !


----------



## Kurojin (18. November 2016)

Auf Cerberus müssten die meisten deutschen Spieler aktuell sein. Ich habe da selber lange gespielt und da waren immer genug deutsche. Von den anderen Servern habe ich noch nichts gutes über die deutsche Spielerzahl gehört.


----------

